

  You Have to Experience It  - prakash
http://steve.vinoski.net/blog/2008/08/16/you-have-to-experience-it/

======
xiaoma
I can't say I'm entirely convinced. Why should people invest serious amounts
of time or take a big risk on something they have a rational reason for
rejecting?

You don't have to be a heroin addict to make a compelling case against its
use.

~~~
jetako
I think the article is aimed at the vocal detractors of technologies they have
never touched, not those who reject something based on others' sound analysis.
Just make sure your opinion sources have gotten their hands dirty.

------
stcredzero
Another post along the lines of "Don't mistake your ignorance of X..."

A great collorary to this is chapter 14 of Huckleberry Finn. I forgot how many
times the n-word was in there, however.

------
babul
When people are learning something new, they often go through an opinion-
forming phase where they internally argue the merits (or not) of what they do.
Hence, the need for vocalisation?

Once they know something well, or are happy with what they know and the
decision they have come to for themselves, they do not feel the need to talk
about it?

~~~
Hexstream
I'm thinking most detractors don't even want to try "it", whatever "it" is.

